# Dell notebook, awesome price...

## Aynjell

Okay guys, Dell has made one hell of a deal. 780$ for a notebook with 1GB of memory, core duo t2300, and what I need to know right now is whether the intel video cards (specifically the media accelerator 950), and if also, what of the 3 wireless cards should I pick?

3945 mini card, dell wireless 1390 mini card, or 3945 and 350 bluetooth internal wireless? Isn't a mini card removable and replugglable and stuff, or do they basically mean mini-pci? Been a while since I went mobile, really want this notebook. If the dell card will work, that'd be fore the best...

Also, is truelife worth the extra few bucks? Also, will the video support basic openGL and are the drivers open source? If they are, I'm just gonna buy it right now. Turns out 3945 is what I want.. so right now just deliberating over video.

----------

## desultory

According to the Intel site for the chipset, the graphics chipset is supported under Xfree86 (they do not mention X.org) and it supports OpenGL 1.4. Intel also has a home page for information on and drivers for their graphics hardware under Linux.

And to think, I followed the link to this thread because, due to the title "Dell notebook, awesome price...", I thought it was spam.

----------

## beatryder

go for the intel wireless card and the bluetooth. I have the same one and it works flawlessly under linux.

as for the wifi, go with the 3945, there are native intel drivers.

----------

## vasudevank

how do you get the native drivers, or where?

----------

## desultory

Follow the above link to the drivers home page, follow links from there as appropriate then upon locating the correct drivers download them as indicated above.

----------

## RemcoNL

I am considering buying the same laptop, with the "Intel Media Accelerator 950"... But as far as I can find, Linux-support for the videocard is still far from perfect...

Did you manage to get this one working with decent support (including video overlay and hardware acceleration of course)?

----------

